

Made Airbnb a video because I'd like to join them. Help me get their attention? - HeyAirbnb
https://vimeo.com/123060460

======
smt88
If you think getting a job as a marketer is accomplished by setting stock
photography to music and adding quotes, you need to get some more experience.

Great marketing is 90% data analysis, 10% creative. I know you weren't trying
to create a real-life ad here, but let's say that you were. How do you know
that relating Airbnb to being at home is what your users want?

For me personally (Millenial, travel only for pleasure), that isn't appealing
at all. I want something more like an adventure. But for a consultant, who
travels for work all the time, they'd probably want something like home.

A great marketer will find the mix and figure out how to target each type of
person. The creative part isn't nearly as important as figuring out who the
audience is, where their attention is, and how to get their attention
inexpensively.

My suggestion is this: find a company that needs marketing help, get some
money for AdSense/FB ads, and get creative. See what works and what doesn't.
Learn data analysis. Great advertising is built on great numbers.

